# Can drywall be exposed to the elements?



## Bud Cline (Mar 12, 2006)

djchase88 said:


> The house is raised on pilings, and the underside of the floor joists are covered with two layers of drywall. Insulation is between the joists and drywall. The question is, can drywall be used outdoors? The house will NOT be "closed" in around the pilings....It will be left as-is as seen in the pictures.


If it is (in fact) everyday garden variety drywall then...good luck!!!

Is this New Jersey?


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

I would have at least used a product like Densshield, paperless, or any number of moisture resistant drywall.
Then primer and paint with a mildicide in it.


----------



## jeffnc (Apr 1, 2011)

Good question. You should check with your local building codes.

It's kind of hard to tell from the pictures, but it looks like it won't be exposed to direct rain. If so that would obviously be a no. But is this basically the same situation as a garage? I'm not really sure. A garage would have the same temperature and humidity factors as this space, I guess. It might work.


----------



## djchase88 (Aug 27, 2009)

Bud Cline said:


> If it is (in fact) everyday garden variety drywall then...good luck!!!
> 
> Is this New Jersey?



Yes this is new jersey. It is a house on the jersey shore. I am unsure what type of drywall it is, but it doesn't look any different than regular drywall. I do know there are two layers of it.

I am also unsure about the spackle that was used. I don't know much, but I do know that when you wet it, it does loosen and get soft (like with a wet sponge).


----------



## jeffnc (Apr 1, 2011)

When installing drywall, it's called joint compound, not spackle. I would hope in an exterior application like that, they would have used setting compound. From your description, it sounds like they used regular drying compound, which would not have been my choice.


----------



## PoleCat (Sep 2, 2009)

I would think that the elements would eventually get to it by temperature swing and humidity.


----------



## jeffnc (Apr 1, 2011)

Yeah I know polecat, but doesn't that make you wonder about all the garages finished in drywall?


----------



## Bud Cline (Mar 12, 2006)

jeffnc said:


> Yeah I know polecat, but doesn't that make you wonder about all the garages finished in drywall?


I beg to differ! I don't think this is at all like a garage. A garage isn't normally subject to mist and fog and sea-air-drift and blowing rain and morning dew and saltwater spray.

I would say at the very least the entire area should be painted with a high quality epoxy paint/coating and all transitions and connections to dissimilar materials should be heavily caulked.

There are professional painters here (at DIY Chat) that could help with those recommendations.


----------



## ToolSeeker (Sep 19, 2012)

It's done every day here in Fla. in swimming pool enclosures and lanais, fancy name for screened in rooms. Some are left smooth most are knockdown texture. Then just primed and painted. Sometimes there is a problem after a few years and that is just is the tape comes loose. That usually comes back to a poor taping job. This includes homes right on the water.


----------



## jeffnc (Apr 1, 2011)

Bud Cline said:


> I beg to differ! I don't think this is at all like a garage. A garage isn't normally subject to mist and fog and sea-air-drift and blowing rain and morning dew and saltwater spray.


I was replying to polecat, and the attributes he mentioned specifically humidity and temperature changes. And with regard to those, he said they would "get to it". In that context, I said basically then how could garages handle those things?

Blowing rain or sea spray is not likely to get on that drywall. However it is more likely to have fog or dew. It's less exterior than siding, and more exterior than a garage.


----------



## PoleCat (Sep 2, 2009)

Where I live it is very common in spring and fall for extreme cold temperatures to be quickly followed by warm wet air masses. All cold surfaces become wet with condensation. Metal more so. Drywalled garages that are not painted shed their tape.


----------



## Bud Cline (Mar 12, 2006)

jeffnc said:


> *Blowing rain or sea spray is not likely to get on that drywall.* However it is more likely to have fog or dew. It's less exterior than siding, and more exterior than a garage.


 Tell that to the next "Sandy" that comes along.


----------



## jeffnc (Apr 1, 2011)

PoleCat said:


> Where I live it is very common in spring and fall for extreme cold temperatures to be quickly followed by warm wet air masses. All cold surfaces become wet with condensation. Metal more so. Drywalled garages that are not painted shed their tape.


Right, that's why I said it makes you wonder about that. There are a lot of unpainted garages. The one in this post will be painted, certainly. So it will be interesting to see how it holds up.


----------



## cjm94 (Sep 25, 2011)

Can you put exterior paint on drywall? That should keep it sealed I would think.


----------



## Bud Cline (Mar 12, 2006)

cjm94 said:


> Can you put exterior paint on drywall? That should keep it sealed I would think.


Of course you can, not a problem and in this case highly recommended. Epoxy would be better.


----------



## chemman (Apr 2, 2012)

Could that be exterior drywall?


----------



## Bud Cline (Mar 12, 2006)

chemman said:


> Could that be exterior drywall?


It doesn't appear to be from looking at the pictures. 
The thing to do is locate the installer and ask what was used.


----------



## jeffnc (Apr 1, 2011)

Yes (to the exterior paint question). In fact, I would recommend that for garages, for sure. For some reason, it just doesn't seem commonly known to put exterior paint in garages. And definitely exterior paint for this application as well.


----------



## Gymschu (Dec 12, 2010)

I've seen drywall used a lot in my area in similar situations. A local Savings and Loan did all of their exterior ceilings (drive through area, front entrance area) in drywall 30 years ago and it was top coated in oil-based paint. The only issue in that time frame has been several roof leaks which have caused water damage. The damage is easily fixed and the drywall can be repainted. It really does look remarkably well.


----------



## djchase88 (Aug 27, 2009)

I want to thank everyone that replied. I really appreciate the amount of knowledge and information I received. I will be meeting with the builder tomorrow and will keep everyone updated on his "plans," and what type of drywall that was used.

Thanks again for all your help.


----------



## r0ckstarr (Jan 8, 2013)

I once lived in an apartment that was raised up like that. The underside was 2 layers of drywall and a coat of white paint. Every time it rained, mist would blow under the building and wet the drywall. There were mildew spots all around the sides. You could see where it was nailed up, because it always sagged inbetween the nails. Once every few weeks, they had guys out there replacing sheets of it. When hurricane Ike passed through, ALL of it came down on all 6 buildings.


----------



## jeffnc (Apr 1, 2011)

r0ckstarr said:


> Once every few weeks, they had guys out there replacing sheets of it.


OMG you've got to be kidding  Something about the definition of insanity....?


----------



## chrisn (Dec 23, 2007)

Bud Cline said:


> It doesn't appear to be from looking at the pictures.
> The thing to do is locate the installer and ask what was used.


*KONTEST ???:laughing:*


----------



## ToolSeeker (Sep 19, 2012)

Ok guys be serious if a freaking hurricane comes thru you have a lot more to worry about than wet drywall. 
To the best of my knowledge there is no exterior drywall.
Yes you can use ext, paint.


----------



## jeffnc (Apr 1, 2011)

ToolSeeker said:


> To the best of my knowledge there is no exterior drywall.


Yeah, I wasn't aware of it either, because why would you think to use it? But...

http://www.usg.com/content/usgcom/e...sheetrockbrandexteriorgypsumceilingboard.html

It does seem to specify setting compound as I mentioned earlier for garages. It also mentions some other things that don't seem to be used in this installation.

http://www.usg.com/content/dam/USG_...-ceiling-board-application-tips-en-WB2354.pdf


----------



## Bud Cline (Mar 12, 2006)

chrisn said:


> *KONTEST ???:laughing:*


The reason I did that is because when I spelled the word properly and posted it, the forum software took over my entry and used the word "contest" to turn it into a clickable advertising. This was my way of defeating these ridiculous ads that cause my cursor to dance around and ads to open unexpectedly and place ads in locations as if to say they were coming from me.

This forum has gotten really *BAD* about the way they advertise.

So yes: "*Kontest*".


----------



## Anti-wingnut (Oct 18, 2009)

The proper stuff, as well as den shield and the like.
http://www.usg.com/content/usgcom/e...sheetrockbrandexteriorgypsumceilingboard.html


----------



## ToolSeeker (Sep 19, 2012)

I admit I never heard of it and never used it. Looks like just green board in the pic. We always used just drywall but we did use setting mud, almost all the ones I mentioned with the tape coming loose was with drying mud.


----------



## djchase88 (Aug 27, 2009)

Update: I think I just answered my own question 

This is the drywall that was used: 

http://www.usg.com/content/dam/USG_...ght-panels-firecode-x-submittal-en-WB2598.pdf

-"For interior applications"
-"Avoid exposure to excessive, repetitive or continuous moisture before, during and after installation. Eliminate sources of moisture immediately"


----------



## mnp13 (Jan 16, 2007)

Are you paying for the work? Have it torn out and done correctly, or have them put in writing that they will come back and fix every crack, sag, and other problem for the next 20 years.


----------



## Bud Cline (Mar 12, 2006)

djchase88 said:


> Update: I think I just answered my own question
> 
> This is the drywall that was used:
> 
> ...


Okay but what is normally used in that area for this type of construction? What do the "building code compliance" people say about this? What does the installer that did it say about it?


----------



## jogr (Jul 24, 2007)

Maybe the firecode rating was required by the building department and this was the best option. Builder might have plans for some water resistant cover/coating to put over the firecode drywall.

I'm more concerned that you haven't reviewed and approved what materials are to be used to build the house. Maybe it's just me but I would not sign a contract not knowing what was being built and to me the "what" includes the materials used.


----------



## djchase88 (Aug 27, 2009)

Bud Cline said:


> Okay but what is normally used in that area for this type of construction? What do the "building code compliance" people say about this? What does the installer that did it say about it?


Called USG and they said it cannot be used outside. The datasheet specifically says for interior use. When I called the township building inspector he said that it's fine. He said typically people put vinyl soffit over it. I asked him about paint, and any specific type. He didn't say anything about a mildicide paint or anything special other than regular paint.

I find this hard to believe, but coming from a township inspector this doesn't say much.


----------



## mnp13 (Jan 16, 2007)

And when it fails, because it likely will, will your insurance cover the damages? That's the real question. And it will cost you your deductible to get it fixed. Have the contractor do it correctly, or cover it correctly. I really don't think paint is the answer here.


----------



## Bud Cline (Mar 12, 2006)

djchase88 said:


> Called USG and they said it cannot be used outside. The datasheet specifically says for interior use. When I called the township building inspector he said that it's fine. He said typically people put vinyl soffit over it. I asked him about paint, and any specific type. He didn't say anything about a mildicide paint or anything special other than regular paint.
> 
> I find this hard to believe, but coming from a township inspector this doesn't say much.


This inspectors lights may be on but he isn't home. Doesn't sound like he knows what he is talking about.

ALWAYS follow the manufacturer's recommendations. If USG says "NO" then "NO" it is. The End.


----------



## NickTheGreat (Jul 25, 2014)

What is the back story? Did you buy the place like this? Pay to have it done? DIY?

Either way, no. Drywall is NOT for the outdoors. And it would be more work than doing it the right way with the right materials


----------



## Maintenance 6 (Feb 26, 2008)

USG makes exterior gypsum sheathing panels with moisture resistant faces and cores. They even offer them with fire rating. That's what should have been used. when it's finished and painted it looks like a regular drywall ceiling.


----------



## Anti-wingnut (Oct 18, 2009)

There is the yellow Dens Glass used on exterior walls and covered by another siding. It can get wet during construction and not be destroyed. What should have been used in this application, if not Dens Glass, was soffit board. It comes with a 5/8" fire rating, is paper faced for easy finishing, and is meant to be used outdoors in non wet locations.

http://www.usg.com/content/dam/USG_...ior-gypsum-ceiling-board-submittal-WB1152.pdf

Other manufacturers make and market a similar product for the same application


----------



## jeffnc (Apr 1, 2011)

Bud Cline said:


> This inspectors lights may be on but he isn't home. Doesn't sound like he knows what he is talking about.
> 
> ALWAYS follow the manufacturer's recommendations. If USG says "NO" then "NO" it is. The End.


Any reputable manufacturer understands building codes - they have to, it's part of their business. So if a manufacturer says something specific in their instructions, it can even trump building codes, because they've already gone over the details with the experts. It could be an exception, or it could be a decision, or whatever, but you can always use them as a resource. Call them and tell them what the inspector said, and they can advise you how to proceed. This is especially true if the building inspector says you can't use something (and he's wrong), and the manufacturer says you can. But it should also work in the reverse, such as in this case.


----------



## rustyjames (Jul 20, 2008)

I'd try looking into the possibility of covering what's there, rather than ripping it all down. At the contractors expense.


----------

